# The Tale Of Egor



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

This is the tale of Egor, a male rat I recently took into my care.

Egor is a sad soul. Peering with frightened eyes from the darkness of his wooden house. Rarely does he leave the security of his dark domain, but who can blame him? You see Egor is an adult yet small male. The guess that he was the runt of the litter is not far fetched. When I first laided eyes on him I believed he was female, he is just so fragile in appearance. Egor was orginally at a petstore, he was attacked by a group of rats and his back leg was damaged. He has lost most feeling in it and he walks with a limp. 

A girl who worked there took him home, knowing he stood little chance of not being snake food. However, her landlord said she could no longer have rats. That is where me and friend came into the picture.

Egor was in a two level cage, but the top he could not reach for it was blocked. Above was a large male. They had been put together but the large male attacked Egor. Dryed blood remained all over the top part of the cage. It was a sad sight but amazingly Egor seemed fine. He didn't have a water bottle, his food was just thrown in his cage and scattered on the floor, and his bedding was very dirty.

I instantly noticed a hole on his tail with a dried, firm, and greenish mound coming out of it. A possible wound that was left untreated? Besides that he appeared to be in decent health. I knew my mom did not want to pay to neuter another male, so I contacted Rattie Ratz Rescue to see if they can take him. They where full, which is no suprize by the way some people treat rats.

Rattie Ratz Rescue was kind enough to pay for the neuter and to have his tail checked out. Hopefully he will have an appointment this week. That means Egor can stay with me and eventually join the group. Now he can get a well deserved break from a, no doubt, cruel life he was forced to live.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

Moved: this really belongs in meet my rat

i'm glad you were able to keep him. you'll have to keep us updated on his progress with your horde. did he have his surgeries already? (from what you describe of the tail i'm suspecting gang-green which i believe the only way to get rid of is amputation, though maybe if it hasn't spread too far he'll just have a dented tail).


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

wow, I'm happy you were able to help him, poor thing.
he's a cutie, and I hope things go over well for him!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww hes so cute!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Poor guy - he sure is lucky you came along to help him out.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks, I just hope he can learn to trust


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

twilight said:


> Thanks, I just hope he can learn to trust


With lots of love and consistency, I'm sure he can.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Awww! How could they mistreat such an adorable rat?! He's just so awesome looking, I bet with some time and care he will be a loveing lap or shoulder rat. He just has that look in his eyes, like he WANTS to love and trust someone but has to find out who he can love and trust.


----------



## mazluvzmilly (May 16, 2007)

He's lovely. I hope all goes well for him. Bless him!


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

He looks very cute. Good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah, that's so sad. Luckily for him he's now got you! He's adorable..


----------

